# can i get IITPSA membership



## adeel.javed11 (Jun 8, 2020)

Hi Everyone and good health wishes in these hard time. 

Can you please help me with below question; 

I want to apply for CSV and for that I need a professional body membership. I wish to choose IITPSA besides ECSA. 

I want to ask if I can register in IITPSA in category 3.ENGINEERING as a telecommunication engineer as per below specifications ?

I have 6 years of experience in the telecommunication industry and my bachelors engineering degree name is "bachelors of electrical engineer" but my Final Year Project was also in the communication domain. 

Will there be any problem for me to get an IITPSA registration because of my degree name ? 

Appreciate your answers. Thank you 

Adeel


----------



## terryZW (Jun 26, 2017)

adeel.javed11 said:


> Hi Everyone and good health wishes in these hard time.
> 
> Can you please help me with below question;
> 
> ...


Do you have the work experience and/or certifications to back it up? That's what matters more


----------



## legen (Dec 31, 2018)

adeel.javed11 said:


> Hi Everyone and good health wishes in these hard time.
> 
> Can you please help me with below question;
> 
> ...


It will ultimately boil down to what category of CSV you want to apply and if you qualify (experience+qualifications+proffessional body backing you up). If you present non matching documentation to DHA you run a risk of rejection. i.e. IITPSA approves you for software development but you decide to apply for a job and CSV in engineering category not software related. They might send you packing to ECSA.

without further ado, you can head over here for IITPSA CSV process.

And the list of categories they claim to cover here and I can see Telecommunications Engineers and Solutions Architects in Telecommunications and ICT.

and good luck.


----------



## adeel.javed11 (Jun 8, 2020)

terryZW said:


> Do you have the work experience and/or certifications to back it up? That's what matters more


Thanks you for your reply. 

Yes i do have 6 years of work experience purely in telecommunication radio network engineering. 

Can you tell me who is the right channel to confirm this ? IITPSA or DHA ? 

Reason i donot want to do ECSA as i have heard they take too long like months and IITPSA is 4 weeks. 

MY case is already delayed due to COVID i was supposed to start in JUNE so i donot want to get stuck with ECSA


----------



## adeel.javed11 (Jun 8, 2020)

It will ultimately boil down to what category of CSV you want to apply and if you qualify (experience+qualifications+proffessional body backing you up). If you present non matching documentation to DHA you run a risk of rejection. i.e. IITPSA approves you for software development but you decide to apply for a job and CSV in engineering category not software related. They might send you packing to ECSA.

and good luck.

Thank you so much for your reply. 

Yes i have selected the category of IITPSA "telecommunication engineer" and my 6 years work experience is also as a telecommunication engineer and the job i am apply csv is also telecommunication engineer. SO all that matches well but only the name if my Bachelor Engineering degree is "electrical engineering" 

i want IITPSA instead of ECSA as IITPSA is quick and responsive i have read very bad reviews about ECSA and i do not want to get stuck there. 

Can you tell me should i ask IITPSA or DHA ? or should make a decision on my own as IITPSA and DHA will not give surely to me on my plan ? 

Kind Regards 

Adeel


----------

